

Mailbox's counter seems to be fake - stuqqq

It's fake, isn't it? Because there is no network activity when it figures out how many people are in front. It seems to be purely based on time. i wonder if the head count numbers on two iphones can be in sync? or if adjusting system time can make the queue shorter? anyway, Isn't this marketing idea evil?
======
stewie2
damn, I think I'm being played too.

